# Hiking Partner



## TrialsKing007 (Sep 9, 2003)

Can anyone give me advice on how to find a hiking partner?  I'm 19 and my friends would rather party on weekends than go hiking so I usually end up going alone.  I rock climbed for about 2 years but haven't been in about a year now and would like to get back into that again as well.  Thank You, Chris


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2003)

I think you're on the right track posting here. You may also want to try the *AMC boards* and *VFTT*. Good luck!


----------

